# Why so slow ?



## plainlazy (1 Aug 2010)

Since the new changes Cycle Chat has become so slow that it is inpossible to use. Why is that ? Can i do something to get it to be a fast as before ?
I have not changed my computer or software.
Thanks


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Aug 2010)

No problems for me. If anything, it's a little faster.


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2010)

plainlazy said:


> Since the new changes Cycle Chat has become so slow that it is inpossible to use. Why is that ? Can i do something to get it to be a fast as before ?
> I have not changed my computer or software.
> Thanks



Try logging out then back in again,worked for me a while ago.


----------



## Shaun (1 Aug 2010)

plainlazy said:


> Since the new changes Cycle Chat has become so slow that it is inpossible to use. Why is that ? Can i do something to get it to be a fast as before ?
> I have not changed my computer or software.
> Thanks



If anything it should be a little faster for most people as I've also optimised MySQL as part of the upgrade.

One thing that does impact on scroll speed is the list of topic is the AJax preview hover - to get around the slight scrolling lag it creates move your cursor to the left of the screen as you scroll. (This will revert back to previous behaviour when the new topic hover module is installed later this week.)

What browser and operating system are you using?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (1 Aug 2010)

Oh, and there are different themes you can use that might help:

Click the drop-down at the bottom left and chose a different one to the default "CycleChat" one - does that help?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

